# Tail Biting/ Ripped Tail



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

So this morning I found that Roxas' tail has two chunks missing out of it -___- I don't know if he bit his tail....or if he ripped it. I don't know what to do


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

So sorry.....
I would start by making daily water changes, by keeping the water as clean as possible it will help prevent a secondary infection.
Check all the decoration in the tank and make sure nothing is snagging his tail.


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a little silk plant that has plastic roots on the bottom of it. I think that's what he ripped his tail on. I was pretty sure I had cut them all off, but guess not.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Do a water change, add some aquarium salt or non iodized table salt. Keep an eye on him and make sure no secondary infection occur, such as rot. His tail will grow back as long as you keep the water clean!


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Anubis (May 4, 2010)

Just keep the tank levels pristine ; add some aquarium salt and he should heal up in no time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## serenityroyal (Mar 8, 2010)

Uggg!!! He's biting his tail >_< caught him nipping at himself this morning! Help, I have no idea how to get my fish to stop doing that!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats too bad......

Biting can be hard to fix....some reason Betta tail bite can be related to pain from water quality issues/fin rot etc... boredom is another reason and stress...sometimes once they start it can become a habit and hard to get them to stop.
Keep the water clean to prevent a secondary infection and to keep ammonia levels at 0ppm, add silk or live plants and hiding places, change the decoration around with each water change, use a mirror and other distraction methods...
I am sure other will post other idea......


----------

